# iui first time by donor sperm



## angela3817 (Jan 18, 2006)

hi there everyone my name is angela 19 and my partner called stewart 20 we have been together for four years jan 25 2006 we are starting our first attempt of iui donor sperm in june at the james cook hospital in middlesbrough really excited and scared at the same time not sure wat to expect i would like to hear from anyone who is going through the same or could offer any advice or any support it is the hardest thing i have ever done but something i want so badley as i am sure you would all agree please contact me best wishes to all of you and good luck.............


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Angela

Thought I'd say 'hi' - we're in the same boat as you, and are hoping to have our 2nd DIUI next week.  Why don't you pop over to the 'Anyone else using donor sperm?' thread - there's loads of girls on there going through DIUI, DIVF - and some who are pregnant, or already have their miracles.  
We're a friendly bunch so don't be shy!
Look forward to getting to know you.

Wolla
x


----------



## angela3817 (Jan 18, 2006)

not sure how to get there please give some directions


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Angela  - I'm with Wolla on the other thread too, and all you have to do to join us other girlie's going through the same IUI donor treatment is click on the title saying 'Anyone Using Donor Sperm' which you'll find under the main heading of Donor Sperm on the front menu, then you'll find us all  . Hopefully you may have already found it, and I haven't made it sound more confusing than it is to find us! We'd love to get to know you and share support. Loved your collection of little pictures under your last post  , lts hope that will be your situ very soon. See you on the other thread.

Love
Hippy


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Angela,

Did you find the 'anyone else using donor sperm' thread yet? If not the link is. I'm only fairly new myself and tend to be on the 'Lesbians using donor sperm' thred but welcome!!

Hope the link works and good luck.

Rach x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45599.150.html


----------

